# Industry News: The Zeiss ZX1 is official and in stock



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 29, 2020)

> After what seems like an eternity, the Zeiss ZX1 Android-powered camera is now official and ready to ship. I’m intrigued about how this camera is going to be received in upcoming reviews. It seems to be competing with the Leica Q2, though it costs $1000 more than its German competitor.
> Features.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 29, 2020)

I'll be the first to not order it.


----------



## cwabramowicz (Oct 29, 2020)

I just don't understand the point or need for essentially a point and shoot to cost as much as a 1DXMiii. I guess Jared Polin is right to joke that the only people buying these cameras are doctors and lawyers looking to swing their big wallet dongles around.


----------



## maves (Oct 29, 2020)

I can't help but feel that this camera is the answer to a question that nobody has asked. 

It will be hard to compete with a Q2, Partly due to Leica's presence as a shop front in high income/premium brand areas.

There's some interesting features in there, but is the market who want to edit and share photos in camera, the same that wants to spend US $6k on a camera. 

I definitely feel that the market would respond well to pocketable, all in one, FF camera. Imagine a digital Contax T2, or even Olympus XA or MJU ii!


----------



## StandardLumen (Oct 30, 2020)

I think this camera looks great, and I'll definitely be buying one... If it happens to be 67% off on Black Friday.


----------

